# ALFA ROMEO GT 3,2 V6 by LBaudio



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Starting with fresh Sound Quality project in Alfa Romeo GT 3,2 V6. I will post pics as I will progress.... not much spare time and very cold weather are the main reasons for slow build.
Project will consist of A pillar mounted mid and tweeter, Door panel and amp rack fabrication and Sub enclosure modification. 
Gear used will be:
Alpine 2 din HU and H701 combo via optic
Focal Berilium 3 way system (mid-bass is from 2 Way set with phase plug)
Audison VRX amps..... still undecided about SubWoofer amp, but probably Audison VRX 1.500
Sub is from RE audio in existing FG ported enclosure....I will make some minor modifications to the box - beef up all enclosure walls and added damping (Silent Coat damping plates and Foam)
Goals:
High sq level (superb freq. response, dynamics, realistic timbre, transparency, good imaging and stage depth)
Nice and eye appealing install
Install made according to EMMA 2012/2013 rules...


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

subd! 

Please tell me the GTV is manual?


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Car - AlfaRomeo GT V6 3,2 (modified) . ....textured mat black









(TW + mid-bass)

























(mid-bass)

















Amps:


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Interesting.... COOL!!

Here is an Aussie GT you could gain some inspiration from!!
PictureTrail: Online Photo Sharing, Social Network, Image Hosting, Online Photo Albums


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> subd!
> 
> Please tell me the GTV is manual?


It is manual


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Started install with A-pllar fabrication - A pillars will host Focal berilium 3" mid and Be Tweet. Base for "rings" was 25mm (1") MDF. This damaged tweeter was only used for measuring and for test fit....

First few pics will upload later afternoon

Pics...


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Your work looks incredible!

Sorry if this is a dumb question... once you get the rings routed and chamfered, how do you free them from the main piece of MDF?


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Some serious routing skills. Oh, and beautiful car.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

in for this one !!


----------



## Mcbeer (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey there, long time lurker, but just wanted to say that those pods for the mids and TW looks stunning 

Looking forward to see more of the build


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

EeeDeeEye said:


> Your work looks incredible!
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question... once you get the rings routed and chamfered, how do you free them from the main piece of MDF?


I cut them out with a saw and then finish edge with routher with copy routher bit (bit with bearing at the top or bottom) after that I round back edge and that's it.....


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

thanx for replays guys, next update will be for the weekend....
weather here in EU is terrible......snow, snow and some more snow.....


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cant wait cant wait!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

LBaudio said:


> I cut them out with a saw and then finish edge with routher with copy routher bit (bit with bearing at the top or bottom) after that I round back edge and that's it.....


Thanks, I appreciate the info!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

, sorry about the crap weather! But we're all really looking forward to this!!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I know, I know......


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

a few pics of the car exterior with different rims


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Sheesh!! that is 1 sweet ride!

Can I recommend 18" BBS Lm's with 2inch of dish on front and 3.5" on back...


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

keeping up with this one... wow. just. WOW!


----------



## Yagi-san (Feb 11, 2013)

LBaudio said:


> still undecided about SubWoofer amp, but probably Audison VRX 1.500


...LBaudio's guess was exactly correct;

SubWoofer amp: Audison Vrx 1.500 II -SPL tuned kit



























Regards, Yagi-san


----------



## Yagi-san (Feb 11, 2013)

If anyone interested, I have for sale an Alpine PXA-H701 Multichannel audio processor (without RUX). It's used, but working normally, never opened! It was in these set up!
The price is 230 USD and free shipping (till 16th of April)!
Any informations, send to: [email protected]

Best Regards, Yagi-san


----------



## Yagi-san (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I restarted build after a long time. As you can see from the pics, old crappy damping was removed, doors were cleaned up and ready for a ton of Silent Coat damping material.
Started with doorcards.....a middle part of the doors were treated with fiberglass resine, because of somekind of fabrics attached to the panel and damping mats wouldnt stick good enough to it. 
Doorcards were treated with two layers of damping material and now they are quite nonresonant. For a good measure I'llapply a layer of CCF.
Original grills will be removed and replaced with original Focal grills.

Next step is to close holes on inner door metal with finerglass and everything well damped with SC....
I'll also have to fabricate new MDF speaker rings, b/c original adapters are much too small to accmodate speaker basket.

more pics for weekend


----------



## Yagi-san (Feb 11, 2013)

.... in progress !











































































.... to be continued!


----------



## Yagi-san (Feb 11, 2013)

....continued


















































this one is gone









and a little stronger brother arrived









till next time.....


Yagi


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Doors outer metal wall is damped with two layers of SC damping material.
New rings for drivers are fabricated out of MDf and sealed with poliester resine to protect them against humidity.

Today's task is to mount MDF speaker adapters and dampen out inner door metal and also to close all holes on inner door metal. I've fabricated FG plugs and dampened them with two layers of SC.

pics later in the evening.....


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

I know I'm late to this party, and everything is looking awesome...

But - isn't the Be tweeter toxic when damaged? I've read that thing needs to get disposed of immediately.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Berilium is toxic, but only if it somehow comes in your body/blood/tissue...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looking awesome!

you have some serious routing skills sir!

could you post a step-by-step procedure to make something like those midrange\tweeter baffles?

that is seriously impressive.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

You mean those were done by hand and not CNC? COME ON... 


As great as this car is, as pretty as the inside is, you have yet
to show us the sexiest part of it... THE ENGINE! Those things
have one of the prettiest engines made, the note they make
is straight sex!


----------



## Yagi-san (Feb 11, 2013)

Those wood rings were made by LBaudio's hand which is close to CNC :laugh: (been there, watching, so I can tell) 


I don't have any pic of engine compartment. But have some engine sound clips...
enjoy
Alfa Romeo GT 3.2 V6 - Cold start - YouTube

Alfa Romeo GT 3.2 V6 - cherry bomb tunnel - YouTube

Alfa Romeo GT 3.2 V6 - Cherry Bomb muffler - YouTube


Cheers, Yagi-san


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

req said:


> looking awesome!
> 
> you have some serious routing skills sir!
> 
> ...


I can do that, but give me some time to prepare all pics of routhers, routher bits, and other tools needed for fabricating pods like those posted in this topic

thanx for your comments


----------



## Yagi-san (Feb 11, 2013)

LBaudio has been productive again....

As first these, they are fully custom hand made by LBaudio. 















































































































Cheers, Yagi


----------



## Yagi-san (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

good to see this is still in progress. Those A pillars look fantastic already! 
Keep it going!


----------



## Yagi-san (Feb 11, 2013)

The whole project is active, I just have some problems with picture uploada and han I had to find all of them. Will be more in future!


Regards, 
Yagi-san


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice pillars


----------



## Yagi-san (Feb 11, 2013)

Aha, and thats not a finish paint black. That was just made for me, so I can imagine the look, shapes and other things!

All compliments for pillars and work goes to, LBaudio !


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yea keep with the updates! this looks great so far!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

hey guys!
In a few days I'll post a few additional pics and coments about how and why I did some things.
I still have to smooth some transitions on mid/tw pods, apply liquid filler, sand them down and prepare them for paint.....more updates soon.....

Tnx for comments,


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is a few pics of how I started with A-pillars. First I prepared A-pillars - drilled a bunch of small holes trough a-pillar, sanded them down with rough sandpaper to provide better bond between ABS and Pro-base material and latter Filler with strands. I taped off dash to protect it, temporarily install A-pillars and started to spread pro-Base solution and filler with strands on corner part of dash and to the a-pillar. When everything cured I removed a-pillar out of the car and started to shape filler to desired shape. I also created cardboard templates so, both sides are equal and symmetric


After that I made a template out of cardboard so I can fab both - left and right a pillar base symetric.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

The hole on a-pillar base is there to obtain ventilation on front side window. I also fabricated template for this part for both sides, glued them in place and apply filler over it. This way I fabricated a kind of "arch".


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

From here on (look at Yagis post No 34) I positioned MDF rings - they are slightly off-axis. I applyed poliester resin to the MDF rings so filler will have much better grip with ring. If this is not done this way usually small cracks start to form on edges between MDF and filler - big problem if final product end in paint.

I used Aluminium self adhesive tape to create base for panel walls. I applied Formula5 to it so I was able to remove alu tape after I got desired shape with filler.


----------

